# Using Pumpkin Stencils on Tombstones.



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone ever thought about doing it? I am pretty sure that it will work. I just joined two sites that have patterns and i want to use some of the patterns for my tombstones. 

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

No one knows if this would work?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't tried it. Give it shot, see what happens. Post a pic and let's see. why not?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't see why you couldn't use it. A stencil is a stencil right?

I print my own stencils (so far just text) out on printer paper, tape it on the stone. Then I use an exacto knife to cut out the outline, and then use my dremel with router attachment to cut out the rest of the foam.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I saw a link once of someone who did just that,with Pumpkinmaster kit patterns he cut out the pattern, spray glued it to the foam and spray painted over it, the paint ate the foam. It was an Ichabod cCrane tombstone with a headless horseman image, I think I came across it from Butler's Monsterlist.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a bunch of different designs liek frankenstein, chucky, dracula, jaws, etc. Do i am going to give it a whirl. Worst case scenario is they suck and i am out a sheet of foam.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

tcarter, I saw that one and i did not know that. Thanks!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

bignick said:


> ...Worst case scenario is they suck and i am out a sheet of foam.


Stay positive, besides there's two sides to every sheet of foam


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Go for it! Its only foam. I think they should turn out just fine. Try the Frankenstien. Add an urn to the base. Here are the remains of.....


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Bignick, I did my first tombstone this year with a pattern. I used the same one tcarter is talking about, it is on mourningcemetery.com. I used his directions and sprayed the pattern and let the spray paint do the work for me. My only problem was that I used paper for the stencil and the spray soaked through the paper a bit and ate more of the foam than I wanted to. Next time, I am going to make the stencil from plastic. Here is the link:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12196&highlight=tombstone


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't see your pic because my work blocks photobucket. I did check out mourningcemetary though. I have seen that one before. I really don't care for the eat away look. I mean its cool but i don't like that fact that its not really in your control. Its basically in the spray paints control. 

How would you make your stencil out of plastic?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

My first tombstone was also the headless horseman design. I picked a slightly diff. template and used a woodburner tool to carve the design. I've also used wall stencil designs like this rose. For that one I again used the woodburner but carved out around the outside of the design.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

How do you get those awesome cracks?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> My first tombstone was also the headless horseman design. I picked a slightly diff. template and used a woodburner tool to carve the design. I've also used wall stencil designs like this rose. For that one I again used the woodburner but carved out around the outside of the design.


Those are awesome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I used a pumpkin stencil/spray paint for the house design on the top of this tombstone. I think it worked out alright for a very first tombstone attempt...


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

cool i will have to try it.


----------



## Crazy Tina (Oct 3, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> My first tombstone was also the headless horseman design. I picked a slightly diff. template and used a woodburner tool to carve the design. I've also used wall stencil designs like this rose. For that one I again used the woodburner but carved out around the outside of the design.


I love this one! Nice to see a color other than gray; I have seen real headstones made from that pink stone, beautiful! Very nice work!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

bignick said:


> How do you get those awesome cracks?


Here's a link to his site where he explains how he did it: http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/tombstones.html

And those *are *awesome stones, Uruk-Hai! The cracks and general wear are amazing work. I'm going to try to use your technique sometime - right now, everything has been Dremeled out, and that can be both time consuming and difficult, depending on the size of the design.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I've used it a couple of times as accents for a tombstone and they have worked out fine.

Here's an example:
RIP on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2264/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@8f45c885c3

and here:
MT Grave on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3239/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@94bc0e7bd5

Anything goes really, and you can always age the heck out of it if you don't like it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I used the pumpkin stencil on one of my stones and spray painted it. It came out great. I also I printed out names and dates in a spooky font and cut them into stencils. Using the spray paint method just like the pumpkin stencil and It worked great as well. I makes it look really weathered. I sprayed the edges of the foam to weather them as well. I need to give them another coat of paint today and them I'll post pics.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I've used pumpkin stencils as well.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

All of my graves are finally all engraved and routed out. That took a loooooooooonnnng time. I was hoping to have them finished this weekend but i guess not. They really look awesome though. I can't wait till they are done. The only stencil that i used that i was not happy about was a jack nicholson "heres johnny" face. It didn't look like it at all when i was finished. Oh well. I am still more than happy with the rest of them.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

bignick said:


> All of my graves are finally all engraved and routed out. That took a loooooooooonnnng time. I was hoping to have them finished this weekend but i guess not. They really look awesome though. I can't wait till they are done. The only stencil that i used that i was not happy about was a jack nicholson "heres johnny" faces. It didn't look like it at all when i was finished. Oh well. I am still more than happy with the rest of them.


Sounds great. Let's see some pictures!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh don't worry i have been taking pics not only to show you guys but also to show my friends and family all the work that has been involved in making my yard look the way it does.


----------

